# HSR – Audi R8???



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

There are 2 Audi R8s racing in Historic Sports Car Racing. http://www.hsrrace.com
It seems this is the only Historic series that Audi R8s compete in, as it is the only one that allows modern prototypes up to 2000 to compete, hence there are only 2000 spec Audi R8s competing. 
These are the 2 R8s I know of that race in HSR:
The ex champion Racing Audi R8, I think its #405 as that’s the only 2000 Audi R8 they owned.
Entered by Rogers Motorsports and driven by Jim Rogers, Bill Adams and Doug Smith.
http://www.hsrrace.com/HSR/pho...ZB5DW
An ex Joest 2000 Audi R8 driven by Aaron Hsu
Chassis Number: Unknown
http://www.hsrrace.com/HSR/pho...4DJJ8

Does any one have more info? 

Does anyone know of any other Audi r8s racing in historic racing?


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: HSR – Audi R8??? (lappies)*

i noticed theres an R8 listed in the entry list for the Nurburgring 24h but it doesnt say which R8... could be the new roadcar...


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: HSR – Audi R8??? (2035cc16v)*









R8 at Nurburgring




_Modified by lappies at 1:08 PM 4/29/2008_


----------

